# Ar15



## Redear (Apr 11, 2004)

Would like to find selling price for AR15 Colt H-Bar pre ban never shot with bipod and extra 15&30 round mags.Also a AR15 Target shot 25 rounds.Havent been to gun shows latley and thinking of selling one of these guns.Thanks for any help or infomation.
FRED


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

try this site,there's usually a good many ar's listed:
www.gunsamerica.com


----------

